

Is vertical integration (finally) sexy again? - Specstacular
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2009/12/07/is-vertical-integration-sexy-again/

======
Scott_Culture
Amazon's supposed push into bricks and mortar would fit under that banner
too... although I'm not sure where the transaction cost arguments would fit
in...

